# County Hospital, Durham



## Conrad (Sep 28, 2015)

*the history*

The Durham County Hospital was constructed in the middle of the 19th century and began operation as a voluntary hospital. The hospital saw growth in the 20th century due medical advances, the growth of the city and the construction of a nearby railway viaduct. In total 5 major phases of building works have seen new buildings been added to the hospital in the 20th century to keep pace with demand. The hospital closed in 2010 and several proposals to turn the hospital into housing seem dead in the water. 

*the trespassing
*
I wasn't feeling optimistic about the odds of getting into this, after arriving in broad daylight and observing the hi-vis patrolling the perimeter. After a good deal of time ambling around the site and some luck I was in.




There isn't much left here, the appeal of the place is probably in the facade of the original stone building, all the external shots that I have were taken from the inside through the windows.












Pretty soon I came across indications of past explorers, which include but are not limited too,

-Signage laid out in a photogenic way 










-A tripod left in the middle of a corridor (broken?)




-Bloody hand prints that caused me to do a bit of a double take, red paint (I hope). 




And the rest of the shots,


----------



## SlimJim (Sep 28, 2015)

Pretty mint. Must be some good stuff up them ends, you've pretty much got the North East at your feet now. Scotland aint far off either!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 28, 2015)

That is a beaut! 
Excellent shots throughout too, thanks for sharing


----------



## Geordielad (Sep 29, 2015)

Amazing pics this use to be a mental hospital my friend use to come here nice one well done


----------

